# Mill illumination



## gunboatbay (May 25, 2009)

For those of you with smaller mills, this is an interesting lighting system:

]www.homemodelenginemachinist.com//f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/UJYaSuhiVZco0H9KJClgf77CXvlVbdlPXXLC2qQmo56kVg61G0LBrVX-LUOge3XVKx6FET-y1as8MKPJD_ME15YieFln8pM6/LightUpYouMill.pdf]


----------



## gbritnell (May 25, 2009)

I don't usually have computer problems but when I click on the link it says this document is unaccessable.
gbritnell


----------



## RobWilson (May 25, 2009)

hi gbritnell its an adobe PDF file
Rob


----------



## John S (May 25, 2009)

I get the same, not accessible but I can read pdf's with no problem.

Tried with firefox and IE


----------



## Noitoen (May 25, 2009)

Same here  even tried to copy/paste the url with no luck.


----------



## GailInNM (May 25, 2009)

It opened for me soon after it was posted this morning, but does not open now. Maybe try again later.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## websterz (May 25, 2009)

Try this:

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/kM4aSj...AhMRZotADGHwS-lffcMLO4fEJQ/LightUpYouMill.pdf

It works fine for me. Maybe you have to be a member of the group to access the file? At any rate it is an interesting solution. I ordered the parts to build my own this morning. ;D


----------



## Noitoen (May 25, 2009)

Now it works


----------



## RobWilson (May 25, 2009)

Stop working for me ???


----------



## kustomkb (May 25, 2009)

Here is the duscussion, don't know where pdf is tho.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mill_drill/message/23956


----------



## rudydubya (May 25, 2009)

Good info on the LED lights, I've been looking for a good lighting solution.

The PDF file is still there, in the "Files" at the left. Apparently you have to be a member of the group and logged in to access the files.

Rudy


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 25, 2009)

I was telling the guy's in the Yahoo group that my pal used velcro to secure an umbrella light to the quill if his micro mill. The velcro makes it easy to change batterys. There are many different types out there for around 10 bucks. I have also seen rechargable units.


----------



## gunboatbay (May 27, 2009)

I didn't have any trouble opening/downloading the file, but for those of you that did (and want to view it), I've attached it below: 

View attachment LightUpYouMill.pdf


----------



## cobra428 (May 27, 2009)

Here's a cool light for a mill

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3015&category=

I bought one of these to modify. Remove neck lens and cover walla

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IOP1I4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Tony


----------



## Dunc (Jun 5, 2009)

Remove the square bracket ([ ]) at each end of the url


----------

